# pole barn building costs?



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

It all starts be where you are located....without concrete, you can get a bottom quality, lucky if it is straight, pole barn erected, materials and all, for less then $5 a sq/ft. On Oklahoma, there are hacks around here who will put up angle iron steel buildings for not much more, and you do get what you pay for. A quality building will be $12 a sq/ft and up, minimum.


----------

